# Daffodil



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Darn, they just don't come out good taken from a cell phone!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Such a lovely girl! I love that colour. And Daffodil is the perfect name for her.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

